# The Sparrow Mansion - October 2012



## UEP-Wales

*The Sparrow Mansion*​
*The Sparrow Mansion has such an interesting yet tragic history behind it but in order to protect this beautiful building, it's one that I am not prepared to tell, I am sure you understand and respect this decision. I hope one day The Sparrow Mansion will be restored to it's former glory!

Visited with Priority 7 and UE-OMJ, outstanding company I must add!*

































































*Thanks for looking*


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

this is beautiful, fab shots to!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

Magnificent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Well this is a tricky one, the day was foggy ALL day so external shots of the buildings were hopeless, but I still feel that I need to include them or the report wouldnt feel complete. Here's a few photos to add to Urban-SW's report...

Thanks



















































































A great day out ​.


----------



## Priority 7

Nice work lads superb sets and as such just one from me:






its the only shot neither could get


----------



## UE-OMJ

...and with that one shot you've put us both to shame


----------



## UEP-Wales

Nice shots guys! P7, come on and put us to shame with some more pics! 

It was a great day, 3 locations, no failures just really good exploring, couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## steve2109

lovely images, a fun day had by all I should imagine, love the B&W first shot of the whole building, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ

Urbex-SW said:


> couldn't ask for anything more!



No fog and a bigger car?


----------



## TeeJF

Some cracking pix there on what is clearly acracking site. Well done.


----------



## flyboys90

Superb images from you all,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Stealthstar79

Really beautiful and amazing pics!


----------



## Sshhhh...

Stunning building!! Fantastic report and pics! Great find, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX

Awesome shots all of ya! 
The algae covered pond looks like one youd find 'the hard way'
Loving the stairs too!


----------



## chapmand

awesome shots guys, that staircase is beautiful!


----------



## Mars Lander

Wowser on the sets of images lads sterling job, I think the mist adds a lot to the atmosphere here and probably gave you soom invaluable cover too , we were gonna head here after our near arresting time at that other place you went but thought better of it in case things went pear shaped, whats behind the secret door?


----------



## Harry

Cracking set of pictures!


----------



## UE-OMJ

AltDayOut said:


> Wowser on the sets of images lads sterling job, I think the mist adds a lot to the atmosphere here and probably gave you soom invaluable cover too , we were gonna head here after our near arresting time at that other place you went but thought better of it in case things went pear shaped, whats behind the secret door?



Defo, the fog really helped with getting us there.

Behind the secret door... sod all! It's just a hidden door to the room behind which you can get to by walking through the next room anyway  Bit of a disappointment really.


----------



## empirewindrush

that place needs restoring - think of it as a restored home


----------



## the_man_1984

What a great place. A quality set of photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint

*Gotta be said... That is a bostin staircase!!*


----------



## Priority 7

Have to say I was bitterly disappointed with my shots the stairs was as good as I got  but thanks guys a fun day with superb company


----------



## UEP-Wales

Cheers for the comments again guys 

P7... I am sure they are great mate! Either way, it was a cracking day out hopefully we can sort another explore soon though


----------



## Judderman62

very nice folks

.


----------



## demerara

Fascinating place. you captured the essence so well. Thanks


----------



## agnos

Fantastic shots. Without giving anything away, what was tragic about it's history?


----------



## UEP-Wales

agnos said:


> Fantastic shots. Without giving anything away, what was tragic about it's history?



Sorry but almost anything that's said about it's history will bring up it's location which I am not prepared to do.


----------



## Pen15

Great location and you have all done her proud.


----------



## sonyes

Stunning pics from you all, on what looks like a fantastic explore.


----------



## muppet

cracking stuff mate . first and last are winner thanks for the post


----------



## Stussy

Great report guys, looks a very interesting building and fantastic shots too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scribble

It's just beautiful. What a gorgeous home it must have been.


----------



## UrbexMami

I could move in there happily. Roasting things on the gorgeous fires... *wanders into a dream land*
Beautiful pictures, stunning place and clearly you all enjoyed. 

I think I would struggle visiting places like that, I'd never want to leave!


----------



## alex76

Cracking work fellers... glad your keeping it under wraps too as we all know its not just urbexers who visit our forums but thugs and metal thieves too but finding our own research for our own reports ads to the enjoyment of urbex in my eyes  and thank you for sharing a Beautiful building and really great shots


----------



## Ladyhayles

Just wow! That place is superb!


----------



## UEP-Wales

Thanks for all the comments everybody


----------



## Pixie_Suicide

Beautiful shots chaps! Take me next time


----------



## TeeJF

That really is a lovely old place. I wonder why it's not been converted into a hotel or a function centre or the like... such a waste.


----------



## Ramsgatonian

Such a beautiful gem of a place!

My first thought when looking at the second pic was:

_"This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."_


----------



## explorer101

Brilliant find, really nice pictures

L x


----------

